# How to convince parents to get me a hedgehog?



## Ltislander (Jan 25, 2019)

Over the past 2 years I have kept exotic pets that my parents bought for me or that I had caught. Some pets are a tarantula and 3 ant colony that I've raised myself. I have enough money to buy a hedgehog and I know a breeder. I have cat kibble that I will feed it and I have money to buy it. I have a Tupperware container to house it in and I'm going to purchase a wheel. But I'm pretty sure they will say no. I have proven myself responsible to them by now I think. I've already asked a year ago and they said no. What points can I bring up to them to help my case? I have done much research and I even got my English teacher, who has a hedgehog give me some pointer on how to take care of one.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

They let you keep tarantulas but not a hedgehog? Gosh, ok. 
My mom allowed me to get a hedgehog after I told them they are silent, they aren't rodents, they don't stink and they don't carry diseases. That's all my mom took to say yes. I'm not sure how determined your parents are, sorry if I didn't help that much. 😅


----------



## Stella'sMama (Dec 3, 2018)

I had to work for a year to get my hedgie. I know you've asked a year ago but it differs with different people. My mom hates all animals and only ever let me have a fish. For me, the real turning point was when my friend who also owns a hedgehog went on vacation and let me take care of her hedgehog. This let my parents see what it was really like to own a hedgehog. Really, the best advice I can give is patience. They know you're responsible now you just have to let them know you are committed. I just kept telling facts so they knew I was still interested and so that they knew more things about why they are amazing pets. If you really want one, it won't matter how long it takes. Trust me, I know it feels horrible when they just keep saying no but the reward is well worth the wait.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I just kept telling my mum facts about them, and their care, and what they eat and things they cant eat. I also found pictures and kept showing my mum how adorable they really are.
I also used the fact that they make great emotional support animals, which helped a lot in getting a hedgehog.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't forget you'll also need a heating set up and that will use electricity that your parents have to pay for. Remember that hedgehogs need 8 square feet of living space. You also need to consider what's going to happen when you need to take your hedgehog to the vet? It's easy to say now that they will take it and pay but usually what happens is the parents don't want to spend money on a vet and the hedgehog is the one that suffers. 

You also have to be 100% honest with them, yes hedgehog smell, all animals smell. Yes they get sick and it's more when they will need to see a vet not if. Yes they are noisy at night. Yes you have to figure out what to do when you are out of town. If you're in high school you also have to think what will happen after you graduate.

Right now your parents are responsible for everyone and every living thing in their home. If they don't want the responsibility of a hedgehog then it's not fair for you to try and talk them into it. If you want to be a truly responsible hedgehog owner you will wait until you are able to provide a home where you are responsible for all expenses and not your parents.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Have you actually tried asking recently or did you just do it a year ago ?? It could be that they wanted to look into the animal as well, before agreeing to it.
Or that they want to see how keen you really are about having a hedgehog.
I would say it could be that they dont want insects in their house but u said u had a oet terantula soooo I doubt its that.
Hedgehogs do smell not loads that it would stink up your whole house or room but they do smell. Diet can depend on how much it smells too.
Also as hedgehogs are nocturnal they could be wondering when are you going to actually going to handle it, because you should be asleep when they are awake and awake when they are asleep. But if they have their day (dark) from say 8 then you could have them out 8-9 in a play pen playing. Or 7-8 for cuddles while your doing homework (if still in school) 

All of what Niki said are true and are most likely huge factors. I do think you show your inteserst if you really want one now, but think about long term too. Don't push ur parents into it just show insterest. 
This is exactly what I did, and after a few months, when my mum felt that she was ready she let me have one. 

I think the best thing would be talking to them about it, say you would like one then give reasons why, then if they say no ask them why.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

From what do they smell? My hedgehog doesn't smell at all. If anything, he smells like vanilla... For some reason...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Their feces smells, as does the feces of any animal. When they poop there is often a strong odor until it dries and the wheel will often smell strongly by morning from the mixture of urine and feces.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Ohhh yeah. Lol sorry, misunderstood you.


----------



## Hedgielover411 (Jan 5, 2019)

It depends on your parents. 
For me, I just showed my mom how much I knew about them and kept showing my mom pictures and videos of cute hedgehogs, and for my dad, I assured him that they were not rodents and made a PowerPoint presentation on hedgehogs and why I should get one. What I’d recommend is show your parents how much you know about them (pictures and videos would help) and make sure they know how much you want one. Also remind them of how well you took care of your other pets. It may take time to convince your parents to let you get a hedgehog, but once you have one, you’ll realize it was very much worth the wait.

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Ltislander (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you for all of the advice! My mom and Dad are considering it so I'm pretty sure they will get one for me!


----------



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

8 square feet of living space is a lot! It is acceptable, but just know that if your cage is open (not filled up,) the hedgehog will be scared (due to natural instinct.) In the wild, they fear predators when they’re is a large open space. Assuming that you fill the cage, it is just fine though. However, you can get away with 4 square feet of living space, but I would do a little bit more than that just because that’s a little too small (in my personal opinion.) Personally, I have a 2x3 grid C&C cage. It was very affordable and spacious.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please make sure they understand that there will be vet visits to pay for. To many times we have kids coming here asking for help with a sick or injured hedgehog because their parents don't want to take them to the vet. With hedgehogs it's not IF they will need to see a vet but WHEN they will need to see one.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Something else to consider, is that veterinary visits are not cheap. These are exotic animals and just to walk in the door is expensive. When I leave a veterinary visit with a bill under $100 US I start to question what they missed. Make sure you have at least $500 stored away just for veterinary care. Doing so will also show your parents that you are considering long term needs and are prepared for them.

As Nikki stated, its not a matter of if you will need it, because you will.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey there! I’m glad to hear you’re excited about hedgehogs and want to have one in your care. Some posts I’ve read in this thread definitely brought out some good points, but I thought I’d share my two sense!
First off, you seem passionate about animals. Good for you! We need more people to raise awareness for animals and animal conservation. However, just because you *can* get an animal does not mean you should. There are a few contradicting statements throughout this thread. Hedgehogs can stink. They are omnivores just like us, and their poop shows it. And while hedgehogs do usually clean themselves, they can get quite messy. If they have an exercise wheel, they will- will- poop in it, due to their digestive system being more active when they’re more active. That means that they will step all over their poop in that wheel throughout the night. They can be litter trained, but even the most trained Hedgies can still be lax about using it while running. Also, they can make quite a bit of noise throughout the night. Being nocturnal, they’re asleep most if not all of the day, so they’re doing everything at night- crunching their food, running, exploring, etc. That gets noisy. If you do get a hedgehog, keep that into consideration when deciding where to house them. 
Vet care is a must. They don’t require standard vaccinations or procedures, especially if the breeder has already fixed them, but an annual check up should be highly considered. This will run you, conservatively, about 100$. Keep this in mind as well. 
Finally, I am a bit hung up on you *catching* pets. Your enthusiasm is commendable, but be responsible about animal care. Wild animals, even the smallest of ants, should never be taken out of their natural home- period. Hedgehogs require a good bit of socialization, bonding, and training if you want, so don’t take them lightly as an ‘observe’ pet, and make sure you have the time and energy to care for them!

I don’t mean to sound too blunt, just trying to give you as much info as possible. If you do get a hedgehog, yay! You’ll love them as much as I do. I hope this helps!


----------



## Takehertothesea (Oct 4, 2018)

Nikki is absolutely right on all her points. And often when you get a new pet, the pet might have a medical issue come up.

My hedgehog had skin issues arise shortly after I got her and the frequent vet visits plus the special shampoo she needed and special antibacterial lotion she needed came out to more than 300 dollars. Even with a vet familiar with them it could take a long while to figure out the reason a hedgie is sick and you have to go through several consultations and trial and error. It took nearly 2 months until she was a lot better. And I have to give her special oat meal baths and make sure her skin stays moisturized because her skin is so sensitive. That costs money too and keeping her warm during the winter has doubled by electricity bill. They require a lot of work, time, and money and you are always learning ways to take better care of them.


----------



## FriskChara (May 3, 2019)

I got my parent s to agree by taking on some chores including cleaning the bathroom and kitchen, and I was taking my brother to the gym three times a week. Over time, I had to do these less and less. Maybe help out more around the house.


----------

